# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Bán Căn Hộ Chung Cư Cuối Cùng Hà nội Center Point

## ailopdiu

Với nhu cầu phát triển ngày càng cao của xã hội hiện nay, nhu cầu về chỗ ở thôi chưa đủ. Mà khi lựa chọn mua 1 dự án chung cư để sinh sống, đa phần khách hàng ngày nay rất rất quan tâm đến dịch vụ tiện ích tại đó. Thấu hiểu được điều đó, chủ đầu tư Hà nội Center Point đang đi đầu về dịch vụ tiện ích cho cư dân của mình tại đây.

Căn Hộ Hà Nội Center Point nằm tại vị trí 85 Lê Văn Lương khá đắc địa của quận Thanh Xuân. Không chỉ gần trục đường lớn Lê Văn Lương và Hoàng Đạo Thúy, không chỉ nằm ngay 1 khu đô thị Trung Hòa Nhân Chính sầm uất và bề dầy về tiện ích và là khu đô thị kiểu mẫu đầu tiên của Hà nội ... tại dự án Căn hộ cao cấp Hà nội Center Point chủ đầu tư đã "cực kì chú ý đến lĩnh vực dịch vụ tiện ích tại đây".

Với 7 tầng trung tâm thương mại tiện ích chuyên biệt, Hà nội Center Point có thể khẳng định chắc chắn rẳng: đây đang là tòa nhà có hệ thống tiện ích: Đầy đủ - Sang trọng - Cao cấp nhất cho cư dân Hà nội Center Point cũng như cư dân Trung Hòa Nhân Chính.

Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà Chung cư Hà Nội Center Point giám khẳng định chắc chắn như vậy, bởi hiện tại với chủ trương và hiện thực tại đây tất cả các diện tích của 7 tầng chỉ dành cho các dịch vụ tiện ích như mua sắm, ăn uống, thể dục và giải trí mà thôi.

Đến với Hà nội Center Point quý khách được cung cấp hầu hết, tận nơi và nhanh nhất cho tất cả nhu cầu của mình với:

Bar Cafe
Thẩm mỹ Gym Califonia
Bể bơi bốn mùa cao cấp
Rạp chiếu phim CGV
Siêu thị điện máy Trần Anh
Hệ thống sau và thực phẩm sạch
Thời trang đẳng cấp: Canifa, The Candy
Ngân hàng: Viettinbank, Vietcombank...
Trường mầm non cao cấp ...

Hotline 0912 986 686 website : hanoitower.vn

----------

